# Eaton Co. public land



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm thinking of giving duck/goose hunting and I want to try some places close to home. Is there any state land in Eaton Co. I could start on? Is Lake Interstate open to duck hunting? MiHunt shows it as being state owned and okay to hunt but I wasn't sure about ducks.


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

Beuller? Anyone?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

http://mich.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10913---,00.html


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

Wish people gave me spots!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Not much in the way of public land in Eaton Co. I'm north of Lansing, so I know a lot about Clinton/Gratiot area, but not your way. I know the property at the State Secondary complex near Dimondale is partially open to gun hunting, but not much in the way of the wetlands areas. Regarding Lake Interstate, I've never seen it posted "no hunting", but to be sure, call the local DNR office and ask.


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks to cheese and ducky for the helpful relies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gobblergetter (Dec 2, 2010)

Check out the Tamarack state game area on St. Joe Hwy. west of Ionia Rd. It's not a large tract of land but borders several small lakes. It's about 100 acres on the plat book. Lots of farm land around it and some flooded timber to the north if your willing to walk a ways.


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

I think I know where you're talking. Is it over by Saubee Lake?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

gobblergetter said:


> Check out the Tamarack state game area on St. Joe Hwy. west of Ionia Rd. It's not a large tract of land but borders several small lakes. It's about 100 acres on the plat book. Lots of farm land around it and some flooded timber to the north if your willing to walk a ways.


Any chance you'd be willing to walk in there and let us know if it's dry or not?? Love me a good flooded timber shoot.

I'd go, but with the season this close I need to spend as much time as I can trolling the interwebz, getting my scouting done.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

gobblergetter said:


> Check out the Tamarack state game area on St. Joe Hwy. west of Ionia Rd. It's not a large tract of land but borders several small lakes. It's about 100 acres on the plat book. Lots of farm land around it and some flooded timber to the north if your willing to walk a ways.


i'd like to know what kind of birds are holding up in the area...and maybe the numbers that will be there leading up to opening day? do i need a boat? will knee boots work?


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

You can duck hunt on Lake Interstate. 

Pick your days though because once deer season(s) starts, deer hunters will be out there too. As you may know, the area there is small, so be respectful of others (as I'm sure you will be).

Parts of the Secondary Complex in Diamondale are open to hunting, but not all. You'll need to look at the state map related to the area (and any other areas your interested in): http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10371_14793_51784-200319--,00.html

You also need to read any signs around the Complex area for further details. 

Good luck!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

PhilBernardi said:


> You can duck hunt on Lake Interstate.
> 
> Pick your days though because once deer season(s) starts, deer hunters will be out there too. As you may know, the area there is small, so be respectful of others (as I'm sure you will be).
> 
> ...


first-hand knowledge having worked in the secondary complex on and off over the last 26 years, the lines where you can gun hunt/bow hunt are confusing. There is no good signage around the complex, which I've always felt is the state of Michigan's way of discouraging hunting. So as I said, the only way you're going to know for sure is to ask the local DNR office. There are some nice wetlands in the complex, and some have good duck populations. But last I knew most are off-limits to guns. Now if you're looking to deer hunt around the secondary complex, there are some monsters, and the bow hunters do quite well. I recall years ago sitting in my third story window office, watching a huge rack buck run across the entire parking lot, dodging cars as it went, and right through the front door/window of MDOT's testing lab across the way. Couldn't believe what I was watching. One of my friends in MDOT said the deer stumbled in, shook itself off, and took back out the way it came in. :yikes:


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

Dan,

We'll hunt the complex area this year. I'll show you the signage, my friend.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

PhilBernardi said:


> Dan,
> 
> We'll hunt the complex area this year. I'll show you the signage, my friend.


I have a really old map that DMB produced which shows the different areas. In fact I duck hunted with a friend years ago in a blind someone had made right in the middle of the pond...you may know the spot. Birds all knew where the gun/bow line was :evilsmile and they stayed on the bow side :lol:


----------



## algonquin dave (Nov 26, 2005)

so i have hunted eaton county and have a above metioned favorite spot. Took a buddy to and now he thinks he owns it. But i still like it and think this thread is cyber scouting and should be removed!!!!


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

Not "cyber scouting" or anything like that, just asking if I can hunt there. Next time you want to complain, start a new thread, don't hijack mine. Maybe I'll start using other site since the "community" part of this place is starting to be a joke. Sorry chief, I didn't know the spot was yours, I'll be sure to check and make sure you're not there if I ever go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

headbanger421 said:


> Is there any state land in Eaton Co. I could start on?.


Yes.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

algonquin dave said:


> so i have hunted eaton county and have a above metioned favorite spot. Took a buddy to and now he thinks he owns it. But i still like it and think this thread is cyber scouting and should be removed!!!!


I'll be sure to hunt there and make lots of noise for you then. 




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

headbanger421 said:


> I'm thinking of giving duck/goose hunting and I want to try some places close to home. Is there any state land in Eaton Co. I could start on? Is Lake Interstate open to duck hunting? MiHunt shows it as being state owned and okay to hunt but I wasn't sure about ducks.


Apparently you have not been a successful hunter in the past. One of the key ingredients to making a spot good to hunt, is NO HUNTING PRESSURE. The less pressure a spot gets, the better it will be to hunt. Posting locations on a website that waterfowlers read, is not going to help your situation. Also, I hope you didn't plan on taking the word from someone off the internet that a place is legal to hunt or not. You should be asking the people that will write you a ticket. All it takes is a little effort, and you can find a decent spot to kill birds.

Now lets say you give duck hunting a little effort, and find a good spot. You look up where the state land is to hunt in Eaton County. You drive around, scout the areas, find an area, and make the correct calls to find out if it is legal to hunt. You now have a decent spot to hunt.
Now imagine after putting in the effort to find a spot, some moron posts the spot that you enjoy hunting on the internet.


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

All I asked was if it was legal to hunt there. I never asked for anyone's special spot or what decoys work best or what camo you use. I asked if there was public land to duck hunt as a beginner. If the land is public than anyone can hunt it. If I were to do all the work you suggested and ended up sitting on or near your spot would you be any less mad? No. If it were on public land you have no more claim to it than I do. I wish I had the time and money to drive around and scout but I have a newborn at home and I can't be gone all fay looking for spots. Does that mean I can't hunt? This site is a resource plain and simple. I've never been duck hunting and I don't know anyone who has so figured this would be a good place to ask questions, guess I was wrong. Just remember as long as you hunt public land, your "spot" can be mine or anyone else's on any given day. There's never any growth in hunting if everything is kept secret, people just won't bother trying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

headbanger421 said:


> All I asked was if it was legal to hunt there. _Posted via Mobile Device_


Probably not going to get the best answer on an internet forum. Should call and find out for sure from an officer.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

headbanger421 said:


> I asked if there was public land to duck hunt as a beginner._Posted via Mobile Device_


And you did get help on that. No need to list specific spots.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

headbanger421 said:


> If the land is public than anyone can hunt it. If I were to do all the work you suggested and ended up sitting on or near your spot would you be any less mad? No._Posted via Mobile Device_


I would be less mad. It would only be you. Not you and anybody else that went with that lead given to them on the internet.


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

you ever make to muskegon i'll show you what community and friendship are, more than glad to take a newbie out, have given enough info out on here to all my spots full but hey i rather someone have fun than no one


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

headbanger421 said:


> I've never been duck hunting and I don't know anyone who has so figured this would be a good place to ask questions, guess I was wrong. _Posted via Mobile Device_


Only wrong in the questions asked. No need to list specific locations. I don't hunt any of the locations you mentioned, but I am sure there is people that hunt it, that did put the time and money in to find it. They probably wouldn't appreciate more traffic than necessary.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

headbanger421 said:


> I wish I had the time and money to drive around and scout but I have a newborn at home and I can't be gone all fay looking for spots. Does that mean I can't hunt? _Posted via Mobile Device_


Imagine the people that took the time away from the family, and the money for gas to find a spot to hunt. Do you think they want their spots that they worked to find broadcast on an internet forum.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

headbanger421 said:


> Just remember as long as you hunt public land, your "spot" can be mine or anyone else's on any given day. There's never any growth in hunting if everything is kept secret, *people just won't bother trying.*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You said yourself, you don't have the time or money to find a spot on your own. Alot of waterfowlers sacrafice and spend the time and money. When they find a good spot to hunt after spending all that time and money, they cherish that spot. Maybe you should try trying, and I don't mean just by asking on the internet. Put the kid in a carseat, and go for a ride. Check out some new areas. Take the kid for a walk. You might actually enjoy scouting, and you may even appreciate a spot that you find on your own. Then you might understand what people mean by cyberscouting, and posting specific locations.


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

I didn't mean to offend anyone with what I thought was a non invasive question. I have no problem whatsoever doing my own scouting and enjoy doing it very much. I am by no means lazy when it comes to doing legwork, I just wanted to try to get some answers. To be honest, I never thought to call the DNR to ask, I will in the future. Thanks to all that helped and sorry to those I offended. Now can we get over it and get to talking waterfowl?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

